# RO systems



## tciplumber (Aug 27, 2008)

Here in the midwest, we usually run Reverse Osmosis lines with cpvc or pex because the RO water eats up copper. The pure water is looking for metal ions and so it robs them from metal pipe. The question I have is, has anyone had this kind of trouble with Stainless steel???


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I used SS in process piping. Joints were butterfly clamps, and system was constantly being broke down cleaned/ sanitized. never any leaks on the pipe but it was very thick walled cant remember the specs. should be o.k. to use with RO. but have seen problems with the "mineral starved water" eating up/ o-rings, and it does tend to be a bit on the pricey side if your getting the good stuff.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think DI water has copper piping issues. don't recall RO attacking copper.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

DI is even more aggressive. But any time you remove any thing from water you make it more aggressive. wanting to to fill itself up.


----------



## tciplumber (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for your insight guys. I am wanting to build a custom tank to store pressurized RO water inside my refrigerator, but I'm hesitant to weld up a tank until I am confident that it won't desintigrate on me!!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Polypropylene would be your best bet, I have used it on acid waste lines, and it can be welded with the correct machine.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

tciplumber said:


> Thanks for your insight guys. I am wanting to build a custom tank to store pressurized RO water inside my refrigerator, but I'm hesitant to weld up a tank until I am confident that it won't desintigrate on me!!!


 Just currious, why you do you want to do this?


----------



## tciplumber (Aug 27, 2008)

You'll probably think I'm totally nuts, and that I should just go buy a new refrigerator (mine does not have a water dispenser)...but I thought that I'd make a tank about 1" deep by 20" by 24" (which would be about 2 gallons) to hang under a shelf in the fridge. I would drill a hole through the fridge, tee into the icemaker line for a supply and then mount a spigot on the side of the fridge...Chilled drinking water 24/7. I bought a replacement spigot just like the ones on water coolers from McMaster Carr for less than $8. If this works, I can get rid of the bottled water and cooler....SAVE $$$$ NOW YOU ARE POSITIVE IM NUTS....maybe you should not have asked????


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

You're not nuts.



*YOU'RE FREAKIN' NUTS!!!*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, welcome to the site. How 'bout that intro?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Can you use a bladder tank? You are right about R/O and copper, it eats it up in a hurry. Stainless is a lot different metallurgically speaking than copper, but I don't know if it's compatible with R/O. Where in the Land O' Lincoln are ya located?


----------



## tciplumber (Aug 27, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Can you use a bladder tank? You are right about R/O and copper, it eats it up in a hurry. Stainless is a lot different metallurgically speaking than copper, but I don't know if it's compatible with R/O. Where in the Land O' Lincoln are ya located?


Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I don't know much about how to manuver in these forum sites and I didn't realize their was a second page!!

Gonna try it, as I found a sink mounted dispenser to be made of stainless. I have an old refrigerator, without a water dispenser, so I am going to make a tank 1 1/4" x 16" x24" to hold R/O water that I will tee into from the icemaker line. Those dimensions should equal about 2 gallons. The tank will hang just underneath the upper shelf. I bought a replacement dispenser (like you see on a water cooler) that I'm going to mount on the side of the fridge. This will get me chilled drinking water for about $80 in materials. Then I'm stopping my bottled water service. I'll repay myself for this project in less that a year.

I'm in Goodfield, along I-74 halfway between Peoria and Bloomington


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am 60 miles south of Chicago on I-55. You will get more payback from the satisfaction of doing a project than monetary. But I always sell my wife on stuff by pointing out the financial benefits


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm speechless. I don't have time to cut my own grass.


----------



## tciplumber (Aug 27, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I am 60 miles south of Chicago on I-55. You will get more payback from the satisfaction of doing a project than monetary. But I always sell my wife on stuff by pointing out the financial benefits


 
Yeah, its mostly the fun and beating those who say you can't do that...


Local 99


----------



## tciplumber (Aug 27, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> I'm speechless. I don't have time to cut my own grass.


 
I don't have time to cut my grass either, but my 10 year old son has lots of time!!!:laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

tciplumber said:


> Yeah, its mostly the fun and beating those who say you can't do that...
> 
> 
> Local 99


I don't think anybody thinks you can't do it and if that's how you want to spend your free time have at it. 

Send some pics when you're done.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you know Billy Volz, or Gary Berg? I worked with a couple of Local 99 guys on outages. Mostly a good buncha guys.


----------



## tciplumber (Aug 27, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Do you know Billy Volz, or Gary Berg? I worked with a couple of Local 99 guys on outages. Mostly a good buncha guys.


Sorry, I don't know them. 99 covers a huge area and includes pipefitters and plumbers.


----------



## tciplumber (Aug 27, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I don't think anybody thinks you can't do it and if that's how you want to spend your free time have at it.
> 
> Send some pics when you're done.


Pics to come soon...


----------



## H2O_Fixer (Jan 15, 2009)

*RO water properties*

You can run RO water through plastic, glass or stainless steel tubing.
RO water will eventually weaken copper tubing as it leeches ions from the copper.
Hope this helps.


----------

